# TSH in a 9 year old



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I was recently diagnosed as celiac and Hashi's this summer. Because of the genetic link, I had my kids have a physical and get tested for celiac; I was most concerned about my oldest (9 yo) son because he gets stomachaches, headaches, we believe he has mild Aspergers (didn't finish diagnostic process) and mostly because his growth rate has fallen from over the 75% to the 25-50%... his 7 yo brother is now taller than him. 

Anyways, while we were there, the doctor noted that his knee-jerk reflex was a bit slow so he ordered a TSH as well.

All of his tests were normal, but I don't know if I trust our lab's "normal" TSH range for children (same as adults). Our labs (CLS in Alberta) use a reference range of *0.20-6.00 mIU/L*; from what I've learned, that range is outdated but my doctor won't even consider that my son could have a problem because "he is in the normal range".

His TSH was *4.85*.

I feel I should find another doctor who will run another TSH along with TPOAb, TgAb, and free T4 and T3. I know it's unlikely that he has a problem at his age but with the physical symptoms and slowing growth, I think it's worth a closer look...

I would love any advice you could give me on this. I am very new to Hashi's and have lots to learn...If you think I'm on the right track please let me know and conversely, if you think I'm overreacting please tell me that too.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Take your son to a pediatric endocrinologist. My 12 year old son sees one. I too have Hashimoto's and my son is short stature. All of his tests came back normal, but he is severely deficient in HGH. The range for HGH is 10-13 and his was only 0.4. He started HGH injections this past Thursday. He had all of the proper testing done thanks to a peds Endo. He had a bone age scan done also and it showed that his bone age is two years behind his cognitive age, that is actually good for us though, because that means that he will get more from the injections. His next test is scheduled for the 8th, he has to have an MRI done of his brain to check his pituitary gland. 
If your son is like mine and just has HGH deficiency, that is an easy treatment for them. All my son does is take an injection each night before bed. He was so scared of needles, but the injection pen needle is so small he has no problems. He even injects himself. This is just my thought about what you have said about your son. Mine was in the higher growth percentile also, but fell off of the curve around the age of 2.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll look into testing his HGH. Thanks.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Can you see another doc for a second opinion on that TSH? And have labs for the presence of antibodies?

Renee


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Renee - I think I will see another doc about this. I've never jumped around with doctors before but there is one I know of who sounds good... but he's expensive (not fully covered). Oh well. Health is a good place to spend money on, right?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just throwing this out there... When they test for HGH deficiency they also test the whole thyroid panel, meaning antibodies also. I know this because my son has to have it done. They have to make sure it is just HGH deficiency and not a thyroid issue causing it. I was concerned when I found out I have Hashimoto's. with research I found that Hashimoto's in children can cause short stature. I brought it to the attention of my son's Endo and they informed me that he is free of any antibodies at all, that it is routine for the tests to be ran when checking for HGH deficiency.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Sarah.  I'll check what labs will be included. I have to take my son into the doctor tomorrow (same one) for a cough and cold he can't shake so I'll ask about HGH testing then. We're up in Canada so labs be done a bit differently.

... I just hope he'll get the ball rolling and then I can take the lab results to another doctor if needed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nvsmom said:


> I was recently diagnosed as celiac and Hashi's this summer. Because of the genetic link, I had my kids have a physical and get tested for celiac; I was most concerned about my oldest (9 yo) son because he gets stomachaches, headaches, we believe he has mild Aspergers (didn't finish diagnostic process) and mostly because his growth rate has fallen from over the 75% to the 25-50%... his 7 yo brother is now taller than him.
> 
> Anyways, while we were there, the doctor noted that his knee-jerk reflex was a bit slow so he ordered a TSH as well.
> 
> ...












I am with you, mom. Always trust your instincts; especially when it comes to your children.

Here is some info for you which may help!

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapt...d-gland-in-infancy-childhood-and-adolescence/

You will have to scroll way down to find adolescence.

Please let us know. I think a second opinion is always in order.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Andros. That's an interesting article... but I need to re-read it when it's not late. LOL 
Hopefully I'm wrong about my boy but it's better safe than sorry. I have a referral a pediatrician who can hopefully help me determine if my son needs help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nvsmom said:


> Thanks Andros. That's an interesting article... but I need to re-read it when it's not late. LOL
> Hopefully I'm wrong about my boy but it's better safe than sorry. I have a referral a pediatrician who can hopefully help me determine if my son needs help.


You are very welcome and we hope to hear from you soon!


----------

